# Medical Jobs - Recruitment Agencies



## tounzz (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi All,

Are there recruitment agencies specialized in medical jobs search in Dubai? Most of the recruiters that I know do not deal with medical jobs and I could not find references.

My friend is coming to Dubai and she is looking at both, working in the medical field and/or teaching at Universities (medical studies). I think the Universities need to be contacted directly.

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Anthony,
Its a bit different in Dubai talking about recruitment agencies.As you mentioned ur friend is looking for a medical job.Let me know about it, if I may help with sth .
I work in one of the biggest Medical,Dental centres in Dubai.
Cheers


----------



## mmdpkaaa (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Bon Bon - I am a UK qualified dentist and UK national. I am looking for a suitable position in the UAE - can you help?
Thanks


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi mmdpkaaa,
Can I kow do u hold DOH License or just fresh in DXB?


----------



## mmdpkaaa (Jan 18, 2011)

Dont have a MOH/DOH license at present but should not be a problem to get i have been told for western qualified... Im presently in the UK working, visitng Dubai end of the month though.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmm.drop me a copy of ur resume' if you feel like, mayb can help with it by the time ur on visit to DXB


----------



## mmdpkaaa (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks - what is your email address - can u send via pm? im arriving 30th march for 1 week.


----------



## prettyspot (Apr 8, 2012)

*Health Care Administration*

Dear All,

I'm new to this forum. Though being resident of Dubai for more than 15 yrs, I find it really hard to find a job in the medical field. 

Bon Bon, kindly help me get one please. I can forward u my resume, if you provided your e-mail id. 

Await your prompt response.

Regards


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Dear Bon Bon
Hi new to this forum and the whole expat community.
I am also a UK qualified dentist looking to move to the glorious sandpit. ;-)
Have over 14 years experience working in the UK and Australia.
Would be grateful for any help provided. Sorting out paperwork for DHA licence.
Thanks in Advacnce for your help
Kind Regards


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Dear Bon Bon 
I have tried various agencies both in the UK and Dubai. But had no joy just incase you were wondering.
Kind Regards


----------



## sophiesarah (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a nurse manager currently located in Australia, with experience working in the UK. I'm in the process of applying for a job I found advertised through a UK agency. The job is in Abu Dhabi, but I don't even know which hospital.
The more I read the more eager I become to move for a few years. The agency has said that the whole "process" (interviews, visas etc) takes ages. Does anyone have any idea how long it really takes?
Also any CV and interview tips? I've been very secure in my current job for 7 years, and a little nervous of the recruitment process.


----------

